# Automatic shut off valve.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Today I was asked for an electrician on the jobsite about an automatic shut off valve. He showed me the website but I really never heard about this. 

http://www.gokeyless.com/product/2418/fortrezz-wireless-zwave-water-valve


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Today I was asked for an electrician on the jobsite about an automatic shut off valve. He showed me the website but I really never heard about this. http://www.gokeyless.com/product/2418/fortrezz-wireless-zwave-water-valve


Yeah a sellout valve or floor stoop set


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Solenoid ***


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Interesting!! Any comments or advice.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Yeah a sellout valve or floor stoop set


I hate my phone,
I meant to say solenoid valve or aka flood stop or flood buster


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

My security system is all zwave. Could probably port one of those into it. I can do doors, lights through the phone and computer. They have thermostats but I already had an ecobee I like with a sensor on my heat trace. That would be sweet for an irrigation system.


----------

